# Leica Copies?



## McQueen278 (Jul 21, 2008)

Anyone have one?  I understand most of them are Zorki cameras that have been refurbished.  My question, does anyone have one and how do you like it?  I know they are a bit stiff and louder than a real Leica, but I could care less.  If I had a real Leica II, I'd feel bad using it and I'd feel uncomfortable walking around with it for feel of it being stolen.  Also, do they have cloth shutters like a Leica or metal like a Kiev/Contax?  I can't seem to find this info very easily.  This is the camera I am looking at getting.












Thanks in advance!


----------



## Battou (Jul 22, 2008)

That definately looks like a zorki 1, the Leica II RF housing is different. Oddly enough it looks like the Shutter release was modified on that one as All the Zorki1's I've seen have a cable release port, this one does not. Unfortunately with zorki inconsistant quality controll (or lack thereof) there is no way of knowing it's abilities untill one handled it has shot it on an individual camera to camera basis.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jul 22, 2008)

The Soviet Leica fakes have cloth curtains. The camera pictured in your post is definitely a Soviet copy. They are built like a tank and handle like one too. And they are collectible.


----------



## alexkerhead (Jul 27, 2008)

I have a Canon Leica copy. It is the rare S-II(made in occupied Japan), so it is almost as valuable as a Leica...lol


----------

